# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  something wrong with my profile?

## SilverNodashi

Hi Dave / staff, 

I tried to subscribe to a thread, http://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/s...light=inverter by clicking in the top right corner on "Thread Tools" > "Subscribe to this thread", but got the following error:




> Your member profile has been suspended for the following reason:
> No reason was specified.
> 
> Date the suspension will be lifted: Never



I suppose this is a technical error, since I can post on the forum, and could reply to that thread. Can you please look into it, or ask Dave to look into it?

I also can't send PM, even after clearing out my sent items folder, and get this error:




> You have reached your stored private message quota and cannot send any further messages until space has been created.

----------


## HR Solutions

lol ....... I think you were rude to tec .......  :Wink:

----------

CLIVE-TRIANGLE (29-Apr-15)

----------


## AndyD

Hi Rudi, I'm guessing it's a problem that was encountered with email address associated with the forum user account. I've flagged this as an issue in the staff area for Dave to check on.

----------


## Dave A

Hi Rudi,

It's the consequences of the recurring email delivery errors due to your aggressive email spam filter settings. We've been down this road together before...

I've reinstated your profile to full functionality. Please whitelist emails from webmaster@theforumsa.co.za to prevent a reoccurrence.
As always, if you do get emails from TFSA that you don't want, raise it with one of the Admin team and we'll guide or take measures as appropriate to the particular issue.

----------


## SilverNodashi

Dave, I guess that was well deserved course of action, thought I didn't in fact block emails from TFSA. The problem could be related to something more technical though, where the spam filters blocked the domain / server / IP / network due to other abuse?

Ok, So there's no block for webmaster@theforumsa.co.za or theforumsa.co.za and your IP address isn't blocked on the firewall either. 

would you be prepared to look into this from your side? i.e. do an email trace and see where it's being blocked?

----------


## Dave A

I'll post the error (minus your personal info) from the last bounce report (which was in August 2014):




> said: 554 5.7.1 Mail
>     (id-40710-04073) appears to be unsolicited, please resend with the code
>     u1eturu1 appended to email subject and ask to have your sender email
>     whitelisted (the code u1eturu1 changes each 24 hours). (in reply to end of
>     DATA command)


As you might recall, I have had to jump through this hoop and ask you to whitelist the sender a number of times. When the issue keeps re-occurring anyway, there comes a point where I feel I've done enough on my end.

----------


## SilverNodashi

Dave, the sender is, and has been from the beginning, white listed. But don't worry about it, I can see this is a big burden for you. I'll revisit the forum from time to time to see if anything interesting catches my attention, or someone replied to a comment I made. thanx anyway.

----------


## Dave A

Rudi, I've just added it up - I've been down this road 19 times. How patient would *you* be?

Maybe best if we aren't grumpy with each other and deal with the actual problem.




> Dave, the sender is, and has been from the beginning, white listed.


There has to be something wrong with the spam filtering script.

Conceptually it's a great way of dealing with spam, but if it's still bouncing whitelisted mails, there's an underlying problem in there somewhere.

----------


## SilverNodashi

Dave, I don't write the scripts, for the appliances I use, so I can't tell you. But there's no indication of a blocked or blacklisted email from the email address you supplied, or the domain, or the IP address. something else is causing this. 

 how do you get to 19....? I recall three emails from you w.r.t. to this. I deal with a lot of email issues on a daily basis and this is quite unique. 
but like I said, don't worry about it. I don't want to burden you at all. 


P.S. It feels like I'm being treated like a criminal here, if that's your view, please say so.

----------


## Dave A

Sorry, did an edit to the mail above while you were typing your response. 

I agree - we're both trying to do our best here, so we shouldn't be getting frustrated with each other and rather focus on wrestling with the technology.

Perhaps the problem no longer exists anyway - there have been no bounces in the last few days and I expect there have been some emails sent.

If it re-occurs, I'll let you know.

----------

